# Bimmerfest webcam??



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

What's the possibility of there being a webcam at Cutter's for bimmerfest?? 

Oh, Plaz, are you going to do another video??


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

That would be cool...I could moon the rest of you guys LIVE!!!
"Hey guys, check this out!" :rofl:


----------

